# Areas of Fuengirola



## MShaw (Sep 17, 2016)

I've recenty returned from a month's stay in Fuengirola, I was near the Bioparc end. I've been apartment hunting online and I see there are several in areas such as Los Boliches and Las Camelias but I think these areas are at the other end from where I was staying - and not so nice? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

I am currently living, near the market, in Fuengirola. A residential area - but within a moderate walking distance to the sea.

Anywhere, near the front line of the beach is riotous at night, especially at the weekends. The young people come out in force and party all night long.

They did come to this area, for a few days, last month, when the fair was here. The noise was horrific. The police didn't move them on....and, surprisingly, their mess was cleared up each & every morning by the Spanish equivalent of Council workers. 

Be careful of the area that you pick. Good luck.


----------



## MShaw (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks Allie-P do you mean the market near Dona Sophia Parque on a Sunday or is there another market?? I particularly like the Dona Sophia Parque area - I will be careful though - is it noisy all year round or just in the Summer?


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi,

No, that is the one with a weekly market, near the National police station.

The one, close to me, is the main one - about 10 minutes walk from the train station. There are twice weekly markets there....plus the fair and international goings on, occasionally. 

Yes, it is noisy all year round. It is the Spanish youth. They are completely non-aggressive- but love to party on Friday & Saturday nights. The Spanish, in general, are very nocturnal people, they love to go out with all the family in the late evenings.

Good luck - let us know how you get on.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I've stayed a few times at my sister's place in Los Boliches, really nice and great apartments. They are just a few minutes walk from where they hold the Feria but apart from that we found it really quiet. The apartments are Miramar, with a brilliant pool area.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Roy C said:


> I've stayed a few times at my sister's place in Los Boliches, really nice and great apartments. They are just a few minutes walk from where they hold the Feria but apart from that we found it really quiet. The apartments are Miramar, with a brilliant pool area.


The area that you mention is still far enough away from the market/Feria (about 10 mins walk) and wouldn't attract any noisy Spanish teenagers. We are right on top of it.

On a normal day to day basis, without the fair, it is a very peaceful area.

Likewise, we used to stay near the port and there were hordes of youngsters on the streets at the weekends. 

There are, I am sure, lots of peaceful places in Fuengirola - but front line properties, at least near the port, are noisy - both in & out of season.

I can only speak from my own experience.


----------

